# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Эфтаназия ЗА и Против

## CRIME

Чё та искал но так и тему эту на форуме не нашёл, вот решил её создать и сделать небольшой опрос.  Эфтаназия - добровольное согласие на смерть если человек серьёзно и неизлечимо болен  в некоторых странах она разрешена. Я вот отдам голос свой за по причине: то что считаю это право гражданина, его ни кто не застовляет это делать. Что косается самой услуги то она платная, увы её вроде бесплатно не делают.

----------


## dansLevol

За эвтаназию. Заставлять жить смертельно больных в угоду родственникам - живодерство

----------


## The loser

Однозначно за, но только действительно в безнадёжных случаях

----------


## No pain no gain

на этом форуме такой опрос не имеет смысла, потому что и так ясно, что тут 99% за.

----------


## Troumn

> Эвтаназия будет бесплатной и очень легкой смертью.


 +100500, я тоже ЗА обеими руками.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я против. Не мы решаем когда получаем жизнь и не нам решать когда она прекратится!

----------


## Snape

> Я против. Не мы решаем когда получаем жизнь и не нам решать когда она прекратится!


 Улыбнуло. А перефразировать хотелось бы так: мало того, что не мы решаем, когда получать жизнь (и получать ли вообще) - так еще и решать, когда ее прекратить, тоже низзя??

----------


## Troumn

> Не мы решаем когда получаем жизнь и не нам решать когда она прекратится!


 Жизнь наша, нам её подарили, она пренадлежит исключительно тебе. Если ты хочешь от неё избавиться - пожалуйста.

----------


## Nek

> Улыбнуло. А перефразировать хотелось бы так: мало того, что не мы решаем, когда получать жизнь (и получать ли вообще) - так еще и решать, когда ее прекратить, тоже низзя??


 Хех. Абсурд. Получается, мы владеем тем, чем мы НЕ владеем.

----------


## оригами

вот почему-то считается гуманным умертвить больное животное, а человек - разумное существо не может уйти по собственному желанию из жизни из-за моральных норм общества. бред какой-то..бесит что навязанный. только сам человек может распоряжаться своей жизнью, а не это лицемерное стадо со своими двойными стандартами.

----------


## Troumn

Езжай в Швейцарию либо в любую другую страну, где на законодательном уровне эвтаназия разрешена. И ни каких заёбов с двойными стандартами.

----------


## оригами

ага. сейчас...телепартируюсь..))

----------


## Troumn

За изобретение телепорта можно нобелевскую премию получить. А на полученные деньги отправиться в суицидальный туризм.)

----------


## оригами

да вы просто бредите по ходу...))

----------


## Troumn

Ни капельки. В чём я, интересно, брежу?

----------


## оригами

сама по себе идея поднятой темы - бред...нет такой страны в мире чтоб умерщвляли лишь по желанию, а не по безнадежному диагнозу. да и позволить себе такой туризм могут лишь очень обеспеченные люди коих единицы...так что не вариант.

----------


## Troumn

> нет такой страны в мире чтоб умерщвляли лишь по желанию, а не по безнадежному диагнозу.


 А та же самая Щвейцария? Там можно всем, не только безнадёжно больным.
Со второй половиной высказывания я с вами согласен.

----------


## оригами

откуда у вас информация про всех? погуглив нашла то о чем и писала выше...только при условии неизлечимой болезни. и вот еще что..

Стоимость "процедуры" - 4 тысячи евро. 

для эвтаназии используется натрий пенторавитол - безвкусный порошок с полным отсутствием запаха. "Клиент" запивает 15 грамм яда обычной питьевой водой и быстро умирает. 

В настоящее время в очереди на эвтаназию стоят 6 тысяч человек, внесших необходимую сумму по предоплате


так что Швейцария, по любому не вариант..))

----------


## оригами

да даже если б платно...4000 можно наскрести, заработать. главное что б дали людям возможность спокойно умереть, а не обрекали на страшную смерть вроде под колесами поезда, прыжка с высотки, петли и т.д.

----------


## Troumn

> откуда у вас информация про всех?


 Погуглил. Оказалось, я написал хренатень. Вот дебил. Короче, эвтаназия только для смертельно больных.



> Не вижу смысла в эвтаназии для желающих.


 Впринципе да, можно и дома повеситься или передозироваться снотворным препаратом.

----------


## оригами

> Есть относительно безболезненные способы, необязательно хардкор


 проблема в том что информация о таких способах трудно доступна. даже на этом форуме говорить о способах запрещено.

----------


## Troumn

> проблема в том что информация о таких способах трудно доступна


 Да можно и самому догадаться.

----------


## оригами

хорошенько промониторив  информацию на сей счет пришла к выводу, что самому догадаться невозможно. удачные попытки су - чистое везение. но вы меня этим оч заинтриговали..мы можем в личке обсудить ваши догадки?)

----------


## Troumn

> что самому догадаться невозможно


 Я догадался а другие думаешь нет? Фантазия и информация медицинкого спектра - всё, что нужно.

----------


## оригами

ну да ну да...а потом читаешь на форумах таких вот фантазеров рассказывающих сколько попыток у них уже было и как они мать его покалечились.

----------


## Troumn

Короче, всем в личку отправил, а то бан бы получил.

----------


## Troumn

Можно.

----------


## оригами

> Так что в создании центров куда можно прийти и спокойно умереть в тот-же день имеется огромный и очень важный смысл.


 в тот же день было бы слишком. люди склонны часто совершать необдуманные поступки под влиянием эмоций. особенно подростки...должен быть какой-то срок для окончательного обдумывания такого решения ведь обратной дороги не будет. нужно все взвесить и в этом должны помочь разобраться грамотные психологи. вот как-то так я вижу эти центры.

----------


## Troumn

> Окей сколько дней мне нужно терпеть муки что-бы умереть?


 Пока не разбирутся психологи, судя по сообщению Оригами.

----------


## оригами

Red , физические или моральные? если моральные, то пару месяцев, думаю, потерпеть сможете.

----------


## оригами

Red, мы сейчас переливаем из пустого в порожнее, не находите..?)
как по мне то это не так важно...главное чтоб правительство хоть какие-то шаги на встречу делало, а не пенделем в психушку за подобные разговоры..)

----------


## оригами

а смысл строить воздушные замки..?)
ну ладно..физ - 2 недели, душевные муки - 2 мес

----------


## оригами

to Red 
тогда правила должны быть более гибкими. например, если у тебя что-то не срочное..вроде рака или спида - 2 недели. обгорел или выпил кислоты - можно 2 суток. но тоже после разговора со специалистом. живут же калеки, может для кого-то такая жизнь будет лучше, чем смерть. просто пока чел испытывает аццкую боль ему такие мысли в голову не приходили..

----------


## Troumn

> А если я не хочу с ними разговаривать?


 Судя по всему, эвтаназии не будет. Хотя такие центры нужно строить со специалистами, которые вообще бы не разговаривали с суицидниками.

----------


## оригами

> Хотя такие центры нужно строить со специалистами, которые вообще бы не разговаривали с суицидниками.


 почему..??

----------


## Troumn

> почему..??


 А зачем? Если человек решил покончить с собой, то нахрена его надо мучить распросами? Хотя, мелькнула мысль, что парочку психологов можно оставить для тех, кто сомневается.

----------


## Troumn

Ну вот, рэд опередил меня...(

----------


## оригами

to Red 
вы меня убедили. будь моя воля, лично для вас по блату разрешила бы эвтаназию за 60 сек ...надеюсь теперь ваша душенька останется довольной)

----------


## Troumn

> Помощь надо сделать для тех кто захочет ею воспользоваться.


 Ну я, в принципе,  это и написал.

----------


## оригами

я просто не уверена что они так же мучаются как вы. надо убедиться...)

----------


## оригами

то не садизм, то сама любовь и доброта. но вам это походу оценить не дано.

----------


## оригами

вы про тяжелые случаи? 2 дня

----------


## оригами

дорогой Red, к счастью, далеко не все люди такие малодушные как мы с вами. так что не нужно никого сравнивать с собой. посмотрите вокруг..полно калек, сирых и убогих..только не надо сразу плакать и жалея  предлагать им выпить яда... все они хотят жить. ну почти все...не сомневаюсь у них были страшные моменты в жизни, когда ваше предложение пришлось бы очень кстати. и тем не менее эти люди выбрали жизнь, а это уже о многом говорит. задумайтесь.

----------


## оригами

ну вот...начали за здравие, кончили за упокой...Red, вы потеряли нить разговора. мы вообще-то заговорили о центрах, чтобы как раз таких вот случаев не было.

----------


## оригами

нельзя. почему? читайте выше...на сегодня все. пошла  спать.

----------


## CRIME

> откуда у вас информация про всех? погуглив нашла то о чем и писала выше...только при условии неизлечимой болезни. и вот еще что..
> 
> Стоимость "процедуры" - 4 тысячи евро. 
> 
> для эвтаназии используется натрий пенторавитол - безвкусный порошок с полным отсутствием запаха. "Клиент" запивает 15 грамм яда обычной питьевой водой и быстро умирает. 
> 
> В настоящее время в очереди на эвтаназию стоят 6 тысяч человек, внесших необходимую сумму по предоплате
> 
> 
> так что Швейцария, по любому не вариант..))


  Да нет, вроде гораздо дороже 10.000 евро ? На наши деньги если перевести то примерно больше 300.000 рублей получается, где их можно взять безработному гражданину...

----------


## Destiny

Да, конечно заманчивое решение - центр эфтаназии. Но мне кажется слабореализуемое по следующим причинам.
1. Конечно же появятся злоупотребления. И сейчас очень трудно проверить работу медиков и в случаях смерти пациентов, конечной инстанцией является паталогоанатом. Т.е. сверяя результаты вскрытия и посталенный диагноз и назначенное лечение можно получить ответ почему пациент отдал концы. А теперь представим, что человека можно официально умертвить по его желанию, в итоге - ни каких следов. Идеальный способ избавляться от неугодных.
2. Практически все религии, а они имеют очень существенный вес в обществе, костьми лягут против даже мыслей о таких центрах.
3. В каждом государстве "люди" живут хорошо, пока рабы работают (только сейчас раб может и не знать, что он раб), а по статистике, с древних времен 90 процентов самоубийств приходилось на долю рабов. А кто правит и принимает законы - "люди", которые хорощоживут. И с давних времен этими "людьми" принимались очень неординарные решения для сохранения поголовья рабов (ну сейчас свободных рабов). 
4. Технически очень трудно отделить тех, кому действительно нужна эвтаназия, а кому нет. Я даже не могу представить критерий отбора (каким должен быть человек, заявку об эвтаназии которого удовлетворят - совершеннолетним; дееспособным в психиатрическом смысле; тяжелобольным и чем... - получается абсурд).
Ведь так можно перекосить кучу народа, которому этого и ненадо было на самом деле, начиная от молодых людей с несчастной любовью, заканчивая стариками с временным депресняком (например сезонным). Самый простой депресняк, который может длиться годами - климактический у одиноких людей, проходит и все в порядке. И обследования тут могут не помочь, и духмесячная выдержка тоже.
5. Вокруг такого центра пожарообразно выростет преступность, ведь деньги на эвтаназию нужно где-то взять, тем у кого нету, а преследования закона после смерти как-то побоку.

----------


## Destiny

Что касается эфтаназии для смертельнобольных в Швейцарии и еще за большие деньги - возможно при их структуре здравохранения это и целесообразно. Но в постсоветской медицине это точно лишнее. Никто не будет зауши держать смертельно больного на этом свете, если только на этом всячески не настаивают родственники больного или он сам. Ни одной больнице лишняя смерть в стационаре показатели не улучшит, мягко сказано. Поэтому, для наших леч. учреждений, лучше чтобы смертельно больной помер дома и быстрее. Меньше проблем...

----------


## Melissa

Почитала про стоимость. Дешевле найти химика и выбросить какой-нибудь яд

----------


## Melissa

*выпросить.

----------


## freeze

Кеворкяна уважаю! хоть он и делал строгий отбор... но со временем любая система расшатывается и будки смерти имени Кеворкяна будут действовать как быстрое решение любых проблем.

----------


## zmejka

ну, смертельно больные - тут более понятно... может быть установлен(и есть установлен, наверное) какой то конкретный срок... скажем, когда человеку осталось жить не более полугода... а как быть, скажем, с паралитиками? они то могут в таком состоянии жить до старости, их состояние не угрожает жизни...вот что им делать? тем, кто в таком состоянии жить не хочет?

----------

